# IAT Sensor



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

My friend told me that with a transistor from The Source you can increase the horsepower for my 1995 Pathfinder. Is this true? Can anyone tell me where the IAT sensor is located? Thanks.


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

DvBennett said:


> My friend told me that with a transistor from The Source you can increase the horsepower for my 1995 Pathfinder. Is this true? Can anyone tell me where the IAT sensor is located? Thanks.


Nope, thats a bunch of crap. All your doing is making the seller of those bogus items rich.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

That's what I thought too. I've noticed people selling the same things on eBay for like $10. You can get 'em at R-Shack for about 25 cents.


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

DvBennett said:


> That's what I thought too. I've noticed people selling the same things on eBay for like $10. You can get 'em at R-Shack for about 25 cents.


and you can get 1000 of them in bulk at digi-key for a buck and they are resistors, not transistors.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh yeah, that's what they are. I guess I had a brain-fart. 

Does anyone know or have a pic of where the IAT is located? My driver's manual doesn't point it out for me.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

That's because there isn't one. Anyone that tells you different has no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay, thanks for the help :cheers:


----------



## b67 (Apr 21, 2004)

DvBennett said:


> Okay, thanks for the help :cheers:


The one on your car is a thermisor - the idea is to put a resisor in place of that which will trick the car into thinking the air is cold and deliver more fuel - which will just waste gas more than it will improve performance


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

b67 said:


> The one on your car is a thermisor - the idea is to put a resisor in place of that which will trick the car into thinking the air is cold and deliver more fuel - which will just waste gas more than it will improve performance


Think you are confusing IAT with MAF.


----------



## b67 (Apr 21, 2004)

Animal said:


> Think you are confusing IAT with MAF.


He's talking About the Intake Air Temp Sensor - right? NOt the Mass Airflow sensor


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, my friend said it hooked up to your IAT; but apparently the '95 Pathfinder has a MAF.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

They all have a MAF sensor. An IAT sensor is an additional accessory used on OBDII-equipped vehicles, as far as I know.


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

Exactly, per Nissan:

"This sensor is not used to control the engine system. It is used only for the on board diagnosis."


----------

